# Need help!!!



## crazyace2009 (Mar 17, 2017)

I bought a recovery media kit from HP.com and I followed the instructions on how to go about the process of reinstalling my laptop to factory settings and at the end of the process it says "the recovery attempt has failed" i've don't know what to do and I need to know if anyone can help me


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try the recovery again.

Have you run any diagnostics on the hard drive (or SSD)?

What was the issue that motivated you to go this route?


----------



## crazyace2009 (Mar 17, 2017)

Yes I have and when I go into do a system diagnostics there was no hard drive in the list. My issue with it that made me go this route was my friend did something to do it


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the model name and complete model number of that HP laptop?
What's the exact serial number and product number on it?
What's the exact Windows version on its Certificate-Of-Authenticity sticker?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## crazyace2009 (Mar 17, 2017)

HP 14-ax020wm Serial# 5CD63297LK.. PRODUCT# X7S47UA#ABA Windows 10


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> HP 14-ax020wm
> Serial# 5CD63297LK
> PRODUCT# X7S47UA#ABA
> Windows 10


You have this *HP Stream - 14-ax020wm* laptop.
It was purchased on or about February 19, 2017 and came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.

This HP support site should be helpful to you:
HP PCs - Software Recovery Options (Windows 10)

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## crazyace2009 (Mar 17, 2017)

I purchased it on the Feb 20th


----------



## crazyace2009 (Mar 17, 2017)

And that link you sent me I've tried all of those they don't work at all..that's why I purchased the recovery media usb stick from hp.com and that has failed also


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

This is from the support site for that laptop.















Click each image to enlarge and view it.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## crazyace2009 (Mar 17, 2017)

I went through that process and I clicked troubleshoot and system recovery doesn't pop up at all


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> my friend did something to do it


Since we don't know what your friend did to that month-old laptop, it may be the reason why you can't get the USB recovery media thumb drive to work.

Did you buy that laptop locally from some electronics store?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## crazyace2009 (Mar 17, 2017)

I bought it from walmart


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

See if someone in the Wal-Mart electronics department can help you.
Have you tried contacting HP customer support?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## crazyace2009 (Mar 17, 2017)

Yes I have and hp customer support are very rude and don't really help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

crazyace2009 said:


> when I go into do a system diagnostics there was no hard drive in the list.


If the hard drive isn't even detected (if that's what you mean) then I don't understand why you would try to do anything else with software. Maybe the hard drive completely died or the data or power cable came loose. Or the UEFI was changed to ignore the hard drive.

What did your friend do?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> when I go into do a system diagnostics there was no hard drive in the list.


Oops! I missed seeing that. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## crazyace2009 (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't know what she did to it cause it was working perfectly fine the night before


----------



## crazyace2009 (Mar 17, 2017)

I just bought a recovery media usb from hp.com and I followed the instructions on how to get it started bout half way through the process it pops up with a message saying "the recovery attempt has failed" i've lost everything I have no idea what to do from here I just bought this laptop bout almost a month ago and hp tech support are not really much help either


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what does the pc show now in the screen when starting 
its still under warranty - so hp should help

why did you buy a recovery usb ? and why did you need to use - what was wrong with the pc, to make you want to do a factory reset?


----------



## crazyace2009 (Mar 17, 2017)

I still have it up where it says the recovery attempt has failed and it's still under warranty I'm tired of dealing with hp right now they are just giving me a go around. The reason why I bought a recovery usb kit is because the hp system restore or hp system manager I never saw them at all. My computer was on the fritz and it was running real slow


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

its possible the machine is faulty 
did you boot the machine from the USB drive ?
whats the exact model of the HP PC


----------



## crazyace2009 (Mar 17, 2017)

Yeah I booted it up from the usb drive...HP 14-ax020wm


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

heres is a guide for HP PCs
http://support.hp.com/gb-en/document/c04758961
System recovery using HP supplied recovery media

If its already booting OFF the USB drive 
what happens ?
do you get any of the screens show in the link

from what I can see on the PC spec - it does not have a DVD player - is that correct


----------



## crazyace2009 (Mar 17, 2017)

I bought the recovery media usb from hp.com it did not come with my computer and right now all I can do is the recovery media and I can't do anything else and I don't have a DVD player


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

heres a youtube video





did you change the booot order ?
what point does it stop

have you switched off the pc , and tried again

it probably does not have a removable battery - ONLY if does - do the reset
Lets try doing a hard reset on the Laptop

This will work for Laptops that have a removable battery
Remove the Battery
Unplug the Power Adapter/charger
Now hold the Power Button down for 60 seconds - let go of the Power Button

Now Put back JUST the power adapter/charger back into the Laptop
Start the Laptop up
If it now Starts up OK
we know its working and can put the battery back in - But first we need to use the normal windows Shutdown on the Laptop, before we can put the battery back in.
So, run the shutdown , when the laptop turns off completely
remove the power adapter/charger lead again

Put the Battery back into the laptop
Put the power adapter/charger back into the laptop
Now see if laptop starts {sometimes batteries can fail and stop the Laptop starting}
If the PC starts OK with the battery , then all should be fixed

=================================================================


----------



## crazyace2009 (Mar 17, 2017)

I can't remove my battery from my laptop


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ok, so on the video 
How much of the screens , do you get through before it stops


----------



## crazyace2009 (Mar 17, 2017)

I get as far as when the software installation is complete


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so you get recovery is complete 
you get the messages , installing software etc 
you click on finish
you remove then remove the USB recovery drive and boot the PC normally 
and then you get an error ?

or what exactly


----------



## crazyace2009 (Mar 17, 2017)

After the software is complete I get the error


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you tried it more than once ?


----------



## crazyace2009 (Mar 17, 2017)

Yes I have and still the same error


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I've merged your threads here. Please do not start multiple threads on the same topic.


----------



## crazyace2009 (Mar 17, 2017)

Yupp


----------

